# custom modifications and restorations



## Kennerman (Oct 3, 2019)

New here. Is this the best area to watch for boat restorations and modifications? I've got an 18v-90 Kenner and wanting to do things like add a bilge pump and modify the back casting deck so things are more accessible back there. I've already made some useful mods. I'd like to share them. Where is the best place to post those kinds of photos of mods?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

The Hull Truth


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Kennerman said:


> New here. Is this the best area to watch for boat restorations and modifications? I've got an 18v-90 Kenner and wanting to do things like add a bilge pump and modify the back casting deck so things are more accessible back there. I've already made some useful mods. I'd like to share them. Where is the best place to post those kinds of photos of mods?


Bragging Spot


----------



## Kennerman (Oct 3, 2019)

Hull Truth is good except there are so many high end boats discussed there that I feel like I"m in the wrong place.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

So what do we have here? Cheap shit? Kidding. Agree with bragging spot. Post on either site. You will get good and bad info or comments. It’s the internet so it’s easy spit out whatever. People are fixated on outdoing someone else’s answers, ideas or procedures. Post away.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Kennerman said:


> Hull Truth is good except there are so many high end boats discussed there that I feel like I"m in the wrong place.


My shit is high end son! When I hit tha throttle it gets high on the other end!!!


----------



## Kennerman (Oct 3, 2019)

well, I'll grant you this. there is some fine trolling going on on Hull Truth. One guy posts questions about taking water over the bow, then a youtube, guys start telling him how to avoid it, then people pile on calling him a wimp for worrying about such small amount of water and then people pile on telling them to be nicer. next thing you know somebody mentions using wood in a boat and its like a nuke went off.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

I have the 22' model. The rear casting deck is not glassed in, front is bolted through the hull side on each side and has two screws through the rear into the transom. I remove the screws and tilt the platform forward to allow better access underneath.


----------



## Kennerman (Oct 3, 2019)

Not exactly microskiff either. 
That sounds like something I'd like to try. Mine is just glued in with 4200. I also considered having a new deck made that would swing away. I thought it would be better to make it flush with







gunnels. I don't know why it needs to be offset. Maybe there is a reason.

Did you see my post with pix? Those hatches up front really help a lot.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

The two sites here that will provide ideas and some practical advice are the bragging rights and the boat yard basics boards (post your “how to” questions on the boat yard basics board). Quite a few of those here don’t own micros - I’m one of them.


----------



## Kennerman (Oct 3, 2019)

FlyBy said:


> I have the 22' model. The rear casting deck is not glassed in, front is bolted through the hull side on each side and has two screws through the rear into the transom. I remove the screws and tilt the platform forward to allow better access underneath.


If you have a photo I'd like to see it. I get the basic idea, I'm trying to figure out a way to make it solid. I have some aluminum angle I could mount on the transom so the deck could rest against that if I remove all those screws along the back. Then there would not be a need for screws at the transom edge. here's what it looks like now.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Mine has a ledge on the transom that it sits on. I'll be at the coast next weekend and will try to remember to get a photo.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> The Hull Truth


*chuckle*

Those folks don't know skiffs.

There was a "skiff pic" thread so I posted a pic of my Spear with a collapsible stripping basket on the front deck.

Someone asked me if the stripping basket was an insulator for a bait well...


----------



## Kennerman (Oct 3, 2019)

I was thinking of using sections of angle aluminum to provide that edge by attaching the aluminum where those same holes that mounted the back part of the deck. 

you can see some pieces of that aluminum that I have used for part of the battery hold down. I moved it from the corner where it was practically impossible to get to.


----------

